# Saint Patrick's day is coming, here's Patrick's words himself:



## Pergamum (Mar 12, 2013)

> "I, Patrick, a sinner, a most simple countryman, the least of all the faithful and most contemptible...
> 
> 2. And there the Lord opened my mind to an awareness of my unbelief, in order that, even so late, I might remember my transgressions and turn with all my heart to the Lord my God, who had regard for my insignificance and pitied my youth and ignorance. And he watched over me before I knew him, and before I learned sense or even distinguished between good and evil, and he protected me, and consoled me as a father would his son.
> 
> ...



and again:



> So I shall make a return to him for all that he has given to me. But what can I say, or what can I promise to my Lord? There is nothing I have that is not his gift to me.


----------

